# Tivo



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Am I the only one that likes the D* DVR better than Tivo?


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, I'll put it this way, after I got my first R15's the R10 went into the guest room and was the first to go when I started upgrading to HD. 

I understand that it's a matter of personal taste, but I prefer the new DVR's over the TiVo's.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

I loved D*TiVo when it came out, but the UI for D* is better. The D* units are a bit sluggish, but they have improved (albeit slowly)...


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I never liked the cartoonish Tivo interface, and I never liked the peanut remote, caused me hand cramps due to its small size, made for little girlie hands...:lol:

Except for speed issues I prefer the HR series to anything I have seen from Tivo. Another comment on the Tivo interface, if I wanted to be treated like a 3 year old user, I would buy a fracking MAC. *IF* Tivo developed an interface that had an advanced user GUI mode, that I might be interested in...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Too bad the poll is weighted against the "R" series...two available responses against and only one for. There are some things the TIVO does better, and there are things the HRs do better.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, let's keep the discussion of the new Tivo-based unit in that thread, thanks.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Your missing an option. I have never used a tivo before so I really cant comment.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

I concur with what CCarncross said above...
The Tivo interface is waaay too cartooney. My 3yr old nephew knows the ins and outs of the tivo very well, which is great for him, I on the other hand prefer something that looks like it brings a little more business to the table.
Tivos have some nice features, and not to mention are rather hackable... (No I didn't say that I was just typing out loud), but I like DirecTVs HD DVRs. Yes, they are slow, and yes, an HR20 recently had a tuner fail on me, but otherwise, I haven't experienced any serious problems with my units.

I've never tried a stand-alone tivo, but I've heard great things about them.
I have tried a few Dish DVRs (A relative has a High Def dish DVR hooked up to her High Def tv over RCA cables... Damn installer, and an ex-girlfriend is a dish sub), I wasn't very keen on their UI, and I couldn't record one thing while watching another (because there was a 2nd TV hooked up to that inparticular unit... Even though it wasn't on and I played with the damn DVR modes or whatever it's called).

SO, DirecTV wins out for me, and that's why I'm still a sub.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Folks, let's keep the discussion of the new Tivo-based unit in that thread, thanks.


Am I missing something? I see no mention of a new Tivo-based unit in this thread. My thread if your comment was directed at me was just discussing the current Tivo GUI, they could always come out with a GUI update for the current platform as well.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Perhaps I misunderstood your post. If that's the case, I apologize.


----------



## BakeBarry (May 23, 2009)

This is an apples to oranges poll.

We are comparing a Directv Tivo unit from 2003/04 to a DTV HR series from (2006?)that has constantly been improved over the last 3 years.

Until we get a new Directv tivo unit to go head-to-head vs the HR's we really will not know.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

BakeBarry said:


> This is an apples to oranges poll.
> 
> We are comparing a Directv Tivo unit from 2003/04 to a DTV HR series from (2006?)that has constantly been improved over the last 3 years.
> 
> Until we get a new Directv tivo unit to go head-to-head vs the HR's we really will not know.


Who said we were comparing *DirecTVs tivo* unit to DirecTVs HD DVR?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I didn't vote. This thread appears to be nothing more than yet another rehash of Tivo versus DirecTV DVR technology.

They are different. Different menu, different GUI, different look and feel. You like what you like and you don't like what you don't like. We've had a ton of threads and polls already about who likes which better.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Tivo is far superior and easier to use than the sophmoric HR2x and Rx UIs. I very much miss Suggestions, and I miss the peanut remote. I cant wait to dump my Hrxs for the new Tivos. About once a month, I hook up my old HR10-250 just to watch old recordings, and I really do miss its capabilities. I think the Hr10 is still better than what Directv has put out over the last few years. Bring the new HD TIVo on now!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I have to ask again. Does anyone know if the GUI on the new HD TiVo will be anything like the old one? What will the remote look like? It seems to me that everyone is assuming that the new box will be just an MPEG4 HD version of the old TiVos.

And yes, I did have the SD and HD TiVos. I had to move on to the HD DVRs.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Last warning, this is not the place to discuss the upcoming TiVo product. That discussion is here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170081


----------

